# Poke Drama Island!!



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, I go the idea after seeing the original in the Serebii forums. The rules are there. And use the party sprites. For those of you unfamiliar with Total Drama Island, characters are split into two teams, made to do a series of tasks and then the characters decide who to eliminate.

Host: Javi  (I liek Squirtles)
goon Cook: Macchio  (I liek Squirtles)

Participants:
1.Lavender  Girl (Glace) 
2.RK  Boy (RK-9)
3.Superbird  Boy(Superbird)
4.Bro  Boy (Lord of Fireflies)
5.Amp  Girl (Ampharos)
6.Avecual  Girl (Mendatt)
7.Titress  Girl (Crona)
8.Outsider  Boy (Lili)
9.Ruxaoz  Boy (The Friendly Mushroom)
10. Jesper  Boy (Effercon)
11. Amanda  Girl (my sister)
12. Sugarcane  Girl (Mewtini)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 15, 2011)

nominating Chimchar.


----------



## Glace (Apr 15, 2011)

I've heard of Total Pokemon Island from my sister, but that's it. I guess I could nominate Cherrim?


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 16, 2011)

Nominate Shinx :D


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh, deary. It seems I forgot something~ It's like a little form.

Ex. (will be host)
: Oh hey! I'm Javi, and I got invited to Poke Drama Island!! This fulfills my life-long dream of being a host! I like bossing people around and stuff like that!

So in short, it's

[insert Pokemon party sprite here] introduction (name, where the Pokemon is from, why you're here) Your personality and things you like.  I recomend reading from the ones in the thread.


----------



## Glace (Apr 16, 2011)

Uhm, hi, I'm Cherrim the Lavender! Wait, I mean Lavender the Cherrim! I don't really know where the camera is in this thing, but I'll just say that I really want this money! Oh, and some friends too. And I'm here to show that Cherrim and the like are not dumb!! D:


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, only 12 spots, 11 with Lavender.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 17, 2011)

hey bros I'm RK the arcanine as if that wasn't figured out yet

i'm here to win money and not use capitalization so stop being jelly and help me by voting off other people or I will get a time machine and burn your house down before you made the vote

I mean what


----------



## Superbird (Apr 17, 2011)

: Superbird, at your service!

I am, as you may have guessed, the resident Flying-type genius. So, of course I must be here to see these poor fools make fools of themselves. And show my superiority to everyone else. Yes, you too, you person behind that screen. I know you're there. I'M ON TO YOU.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 17, 2011)

: yo guys watcha doin'

  I am Firefly tha Smeargle so why not call me this way. Ima pretty cool bro and all and always smiley and if i win i'll buy a yacht with ice scream and chicken wings and a pool inside and we'll party and also I like to smile a lot but i hate putting comas in me sentences. Nice ta meet ya bro.


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 17, 2011)

(so you are the 'chef' of the show also?)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes. It is customary.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 17, 2011)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> : yo guys watcha doin'
> 
> I am Firefly tha Smeargle so why not call me this way. Ima pretty cool bro and all and always smiley and if i win i'll buy a yacht with ice scream and chicken wings and a pool inside and we'll party and also I like to smile a lot but i hate putting comas in me sentences. Nice ta meet ya bro.


damn why didn't I think of "If I win party party party with party cat"


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 17, 2011)

7 moar peoples.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 18, 2011)

You should totally make the chef a Garbodor.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 18, 2011)

: Good day, I'm Amp, your friendly neighborhood Ampharos.  I'm not as much here for the money but for the appreciation of my peers.  It isn't easy being a sheep, albeit an electric sheep.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

Superbird said:


> You should totally make the chef a Garbodor.


No because the chef is supposed to be strong and cook bad, hence Machamp.

EDIT: I will get to max. 16, min. 10.  If by the time they anounce in my school who doesn't take the final exams (A in both periods) I will start the game even if there are 8 people.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm Avecual! I have ADHD! *Sidles up to you and whispers* _do you know what ADHD is?_ Ooh! Ursaring! RAAAWR! *Runs off.* *Pauses* Oh, riiight. I need to tell you what I like. Umm. ILIKECHASINGURSARING! *Runs off again.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

If anybody wants, you can make more than one.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 18, 2011)

Are you sure that's a good idea? I mean, it could be helpful with the obligatory annoying twins, but other than that, there could be voting problems.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

No. If octoboy over at Serebii could pull it off, so can I. The twins aren't obligatory.


----------



## Glace (Apr 18, 2011)

There's really no point. I suggest you have more patience and wait a couple mroe days or a week or two before beginning this thing.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

I know. Just saying, is all. I said if by the time my sister takes her final exams (mid-late May) there's not enough people we start.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 18, 2011)

Just a few quick questions.  Are we going to do it EXACTLY the same as octoboy did it (I just read through the first "season" there), because there were a couple things that seemed hindering to the game and a bit different than the original Total Drama Island?

And also, is Avecual a boy or a girl?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

1. Not exactly, but for the first season I will use the team names and some segments. What things exactly, Ampharos?

2. Not sure.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 18, 2011)

A girl.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 18, 2011)

Well the fact that anyone could vote.  Letting people that aren't part of the game leads to things like favouritism etc.  And letting people that have been voted off vote as well makes it so that someone could simply vote for someone because that person voted them off, if you see what I'm saying.  Yes, they could hide it, but it still might happen.

And then there's the fact that it was blatantly obvious that octoboy was deciding who was voted off himself.  Look at the first season where you hear the opinions of the voted off contestants.  Every single one (or at least almost every one) said they hated the Shedinja, and that's who's voted off.

Also, it might be better if votes were sent via PM.

Just my two cents there, but it be nice if they were considered.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you Ampharos. This small bit has helped me. I will post full rules when this starts.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 18, 2011)

Requesting a name change.

Firefly--->Bro


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 18, 2011)

: Hello... I'm Titress the Froslass... I'm here to enjoy this competition... AND DESTROY YOU ALL!*coughcough.*... Sorry, did I say that out loud?

Anyways... I hope to get to meet all of my fellow contestants and have some friendly competition. I really have no use for the money. I'm just here to settle my BLOODLUST*cough* I mean desire to meet new people. Yeah, that's right. New people...


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha Crona


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 20, 2011)

For all future nominaters: legendaries are allowed.


----------



## Lili (Apr 20, 2011)

A yo bitches~  I'm Outsider, your friendly neighborhood Fighting-type Pokemon.  I'm from a little town called Antelope, Sacramento, and I'm here to kick your asses all the way to the next region that is yet to be revealed in the next generation.

My personality?  Well, I'm very, er, very organized, I guess.  I train daily to make sure that I'm in tip-top shape to win this competition.  And I enjoy it!  Hell, I'm probably the most fit, sexiest Pokemon alive!  But, yeah...  I also enjoy hanging out with cool people, and long walks on the beach.  No, that does not make me a pussy.  By that I mean I run laps along the beach.  Yeah!  *puts on sunglasses to look cool, just ends up looking like more of a tool than what he really is*


----------



## Sypl (Apr 20, 2011)

Hellllo there! I'm Ruxaoz, the (Shiny!) Zorua (M), I come from the Everfree Forest, and I'm ready to wiiiinnnn.

I'm a bit of a prankster, turning into others and causing mischief is my specialty. Also I like blue flavored ice cream. I REALLY LIKE IT!!! Om nom nom.

(Also, will we evolve?)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 20, 2011)

No evolving unless the plot goes in some thingie-mabob that makes the charcaters evolve.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 21, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> For all future nominaters: legendaries are allowed.


I disagree with that


----------



## Sypl (Apr 21, 2011)

Can I be a Digimon?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 21, 2011)

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> I disagree with that


Why?


The Friendly Mushroom said:


> Can I be a Digimon?


Sorry, but this is Poke Drama Island.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 21, 2011)

...why would you use Digimon when you have POKEMON :D

I can enter, yes? (With bad names too!)

: Hi!! I'm Sugarcane the Mew! Um! Um! I really would like to win! And um...good luck everyone! :D


----------



## Sypl (Apr 21, 2011)

That was a joke, haha fat chance.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 21, 2011)

: I'm Jesper the Venomoth. I'm here because I've always wanted to be on TV, and I really want the money for this. I see myself as a real contender to win thi-- hey, is that a lightbulb? *flies frantically toward the lightbulb*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 21, 2011)

My sister made me. She blackmailed me. D':

: Hello, my name is Amanda. I am here to have fun, meet new people, and win money. *eyes turn into dollar signs* And, if you disagree, I will shred you with mah CHAINSAW. *fires up chainsaw*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 21, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Why?


Because Legendary Pokemon are somewhat legendary it would be like making Allah and Buddha participate in a lame tv show ts not right.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 22, 2011)

Didn't Mewt sign up?


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 22, 2011)

The Friendly Mushroom said:


> Didn't Mewt sign up?


As a legendary, so she might have to change


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 22, 2011)

Mewt doesn't need to change.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 22, 2011)

Legendaries?... I agree with Fire's comparison. (Can I call you that?) It would be like have a show with Robin Hood and Blackbeard competing in survivor. It's ridiculous. I'm mean, I can go with Zorua and Zoruark, and Rotom, and Phione, maybe. They can reproduce. But legendaries... Why? I just don't get that.

People seem to be joining quite fast. I predict a start in the next few weeks.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 22, 2011)

12 people is max, so we will start soon.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 22, 2011)

Nominations closed.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 22, 2011)

when  is this starting

I must know


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 22, 2011)

We should have an equal number of boys and girls ideally, one boy might have to change his gender. Theoretically.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 22, 2011)

Effercon's Venomoth seems the most... feminine.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 22, 2011)

Nah, I'll change Amp to be a girl


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 22, 2011)

: Welcome one, welcome all! I'm Javi, your host! All of you here are competing for the prize of $100,000! Besides me, here is your cook, Macchio!
: Hey.  
: I'd like to show you are amazing wildlife-
- our man-eating sharks
- the vicious beavers
- and of course, the bear.

Let us meet the contestants!
Team Magikarp: Lavender, RK, Superbird, Bro, Amp, Avecual
Team Bidoof: Titress, Outsider, Ruxaoz, Jesper, Amanda, Sugarcane
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
: Here is yyour first challenge! You  must dive of this 100-cliff with Sharpedos lurking at the bottom! Which ever team wins gets a hot tub!
: GRAAH! *chomps the air*
Contestants: *gulp*
: Don't worry, Cook is there in a boat  waiting for you! And the first to jump of is... RK!
: Uh... No thanks, brah.
: Our first chicken! BAWK BAWK!
Confessionals: Hey I'm a fire type I don't do water.
: Alright Sugarcane, your turn!
: This is easy! *body slams into the water*
: *lifts up Sugarcane*
: Next up, Lavender!
: I don't do heights, but what the heck! *jumps into the water*
: C'mon, Amanda!
: SHARKS?! I'm not going in there.
: Have a chicken hat!
Confessionals: : Oh come on. She's a fucking WATER TYPE. I can understand RK, but Amanda?! Unacceptable!
Confessionals: : I have a chainsaw, but I'm super afraid of sharks! 
: Titress!
: Sure. *jumps and phases*
: Graah? (Where is she?)
: Woohoo! Come on up, Ruxaoz!
: Uh-uh, I won't jump from here, not even by the hair of my chinny-chin-chin. *takes hat*
 CANNONBALL! *splash*
: Heh. Whaddya know. Anywhoz, Superbird!
: Whee! *glides down and splashes*
: GRAAH! (Chicken!)
: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!
: Off to first-aid for you, mister.
: Well, I see a chance for a trio jump. If any of one of you don't jump you will get a hat for both.
,  & : *look at each other and jump* 
: That's everyone! Team Bidoof, since you guyz have the most chickens, you go to the campfire! (in other words you have to vote off from the Biddofs) And Team Magikarp gets a hot tub!

Vote!


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 22, 2011)

:blank: What?


----------



## Glace (Apr 22, 2011)

Vote in PM?

I'm kind of irritated that we don't get a say in the challenge, since I thought this was interactive. Oh well.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 22, 2011)

Vote somebody off. Oops, I forgot the rules.

-Votes must be justified. No 'I vote for __ for the reasons above'.
-Only participants may vote.
-Vote for whoever you think should be kicked off.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 22, 2011)

Same. I was looking forward to that. I was going to go "Bandai!" and "RAARGH!" and "Hehehehe...". Anyways...






 Hi! I'm Avecual! Oh wait, you already know that. YAY! I vote for Rk. Not because I don't like Rk, but because he chickened out. I'm sorry, Rk! *Makes puppy dog eyes at the camera* Anyways, I'm out of here. BANDAI!


----------



## Glace (Apr 22, 2011)

*I can't vote if you don't answer my question.*

Do we vote in PM? It's kind of pointless if we don't. And we can create alliances, right?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 22, 2011)

Well *everybody vote in PM.*


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 22, 2011)

Mendatt said:


> Same. I was looking forward to that. I was going to go "Bandai!" and "RAARGH!" and "Hehehehe...". Anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*glare*

edit: WAIT A SECOND

YOU CANT VOTE US OFF

WE WON
*cheers for self saved*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 22, 2011)

: Well that was, more difficult than it looked.  But I did it, and we WON.  Fwee!!!


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 23, 2011)

It turns out that we actually won and hosty-guy just slipped of tongueness! Yay! So I don't have to vote for RK! I'm sorry Rk... *Make puppy dog eyes and snuggles with Rk.*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 23, 2011)

: Get a room you two!


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 23, 2011)

: I can't believe that my jump was in vain. *sulks*


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 23, 2011)

Mendatt said:


> It turns out that we actually won and hosty-guy just slipped of tongueness! Yay! So I don't have to vote for RK! I'm sorry Rk... *Make puppy dog eyes and snuggles with Rk.*


Meh, it's fine. Just don't do it again.


Ampharos said:


> : Get a room you two!


lol'd

 RK


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 23, 2011)

*Jumps up* Idon'tlikehim! He's just fuzzy. *Turns around and tries to cross her arms, and fails because they are so short.*


----------



## Glace (Apr 23, 2011)

: Hauu!! You guys are also so funny! Awh, Avecual and RK are soo kawaii. x3


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 23, 2011)

Come on guys, vote! I want to see who gets the boot


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 23, 2011)

*Turns her head away* We are not! *Tilts her head* What's kawaii? URSARING!!! *Disappears into the woods.*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 23, 2011)

: How exactly does a Whimsicott snuggle an Arcanine and not get hurt? Well, I wasn't gonna vote RK off anyway.

*nurses injured wing* Haha thank goodness I smuggled in a Full Restore. *uses Full Restore on Wing*


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 23, 2011)

*Comes running out of the woods being chased by an ursaring* IONLYKNOWSTATUSMOVESSOFLAMEBODYDOESN'TWORKONME!!!!!! byeeeee!!!! *Gets chased back into the woods*


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 23, 2011)

my ability is Intimidate for not getting Stone Edge OHKOd

also " I wasn't gonna vote off RK anyway" <3


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 23, 2011)

It doesn't really matter either way, than, I guess.
You should compile player-created chat on an episode post. Lol.


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 23, 2011)

: *phases back on island* That was truly pathetic.. Where's all the BLOOD*cough cough* I mean entertainment.


----------



## Glace (Apr 23, 2011)

: Titress, it's right here. *stabs RK* See? Entertainment and blood at the same time ^^ Kawaii!


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 23, 2011)

AUGH

TITRESS DID YOU REALLY HAVE TO ASK

FFFFFFFF


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 23, 2011)

*stares at blood coming from RK* yes. yeeessss.... *quickly shakes off feelings of bloodlust* I-I mean that... Well, thank you for that Lavendar, but I'm afraid I must be going.*phases*


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 23, 2011)

Crona said:


> *stares at blood coming from RK* yes. yeeessss.... *quickly shakes off feelings of bloodlust* I-I mean that... Well, thank you for that Lavendar, but I'm afraid I must be going.*phases*


I'm starting to take a shine from you


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 23, 2011)

: EWWWW!!!!  BLOOODDDDD!!! *faints*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 23, 2011)

: *pulls out potion* 

*sprays RK*


----------



## Glace (Apr 23, 2011)

: Sorry RK. *pats back* See? all better. *Turns to everyone else and tags Amp* You're it! Heehee! *runs into forest*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 23, 2011)

: *Wakes up* Huh, what?  *Sees Lavender* Oh you've got to be kidding me *chases after her*


----------



## Sypl (Apr 23, 2011)

: *Eats Blue flavored ice cream*


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 23, 2011)

*Sits on Ruxaoz's head and eats his ice cream*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 23, 2011)

: Lavender?  LAVENDER!?!?!  *Turns around and realizes that she's lost* Guys?  Help!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2011)

: Ok. Here we are at the campfire. In camping, marshmallows represent a tasty treat you can roast over the fire. Here, they represent life. The one who does not recieve a marshmallow must take the walk of shame to the boat of losers. And they can't come back - EVER. 

*everyone gasps*

: First marshmallow goes to... Jesper!
: Yes!
: Outsider, Titress, Sugarcane.
 & : *are shaking*
: Ruxaoz!
: HELLZ YEAH!*
: Amanda, you will go to the Island of Losers!
: I will just say I will come back and use mah CHAINSAW!
: *wrangles her onto the boat*
: Okay guyz and galz, choose the contest!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*HELLZ YEAH! will be a catchphrase.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 23, 2011)

well I kind of saw that coming. A water type afraid to swim? Come the hell on.

I did not vote for her though. Not telling who I voted for.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 23, 2011)

*Is still sitting on Ruxaoz's head. Jumps off of Ruxaoz's head and steals his marshmallow* I bet you can't catch me! Hehehe! *Starts running and trips over a stick a few feet away*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2011)

Choose a contest.


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 23, 2011)

:*phases back* Let's have a survival challenge to see who lasts longest in a DEATHCHAMBER*clears throat* Or capture the flag. Capture the flag works too.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 23, 2011)

No. Let's do something with fire.

(Confessional area: ahahahahahahahahahahaha)


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 23, 2011)

Let's do a competition where we have to FLY! Yay!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2011)

Okay. The challenge nominees are:
1. Capture the flag.
2. Walk across lava.
3. Make a plane and race it.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 23, 2011)

: Ooh, I like Avicual's idea. Let's have a flying contest!


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 23, 2011)

Can we have some degree of interactivity this time? *Makes puppy dog eyes.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2011)

:That would be making a plane. Hurry up, I need to order the parts! What do you mean by interactivity, Avecual?


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 23, 2011)

Note the lack of party sprite.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh. Mendatt, what degree of interactivity? I thought you were talking as Avecual cos of puppy eyes.


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 23, 2011)

By interactivity, I think he means that instead of you posting all of our character's actions, we get to control them to some extent.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 23, 2011)

Any, really. It could be... All I can think of at the moment is a set of options to choose from, but there are tons of options. Right now it's sort of more of a story that contains nominated characters than a forum game. I mean, that's what it is in the serebii forums, but you don't have to copy them exactly.

EDIT: What he said.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok. I am giving you guys a choice in interactivity. Choose the contest:

1.Walk across lava.
2.Make planes and fly them.
3.Capture the flag.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 23, 2011)

That's still not really what I meant... But I guess that's okay, than. I'm still going with the flying contest! This is pokemon... And there's a swellow in here. This is going to be _hilarious._


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 23, 2011)

Planes-


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2011)

: Okay! We're doing the planes! So teams, congregate and choose which plane you want, so I can order the parts.

A) Fast weak fighter plane
B) Strong (defense) slow fighter plane


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 23, 2011)

: Strong and slow. It is a good strategy to have defense on your side.


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 23, 2011)

: Is average speed and average power an option?


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 23, 2011)

Crona said:


> : Is average speed and average power an option?


You think I wouldn't choose that if it were?

(no)


----------



## Superbird (Apr 23, 2011)

:A very, very small and light plane, as freaking small and light as possible. Seriously, a paper plane would work just fine.

...just because I build the plane doesn't mean I actually have to sit in it. I'll just carry it with me, I'll be faster that way.

...Or if there's one plane for the entire team, then whatever they want. I'll fly seperately.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 23, 2011)

Crona said:


> : Is average speed and average power an option?


Yes.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll take average


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 23, 2011)

: *Comes careening out of forest covered in cuts* Huh... Planes?  Sure, fly them, _I'll_ send you guys some Thunders to "help" the other team


----------



## Glace (Apr 23, 2011)

: Guys, I found a random plane in the middle of the forest while hiding from amp. Anyways, now what?


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 23, 2011)

*Stands up and brushes herself off a bit, and jumps in Superbird's head* I'm with this guy! Light fighter planes are awesome, cause they're like this, like *Uses double team to move really fast and make double teams in ninja poses* Hiay! Yahi! Ihay! Yiha! *Jumps back on Superbird's head* Heeheehee!


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 24, 2011)

: *Sigh...* Let's just take a plane with average power and speed. I'll just freeze Superbird if he gets too fast. (And then sacrifice his blood to the blood god)


----------



## Superbird (Apr 24, 2011)

:...And I'll pack and Aspear Berry, then.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 24, 2011)

*Leans over to look at superbird* Can I be your co-pilot? Your head is comfy.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 24, 2011)

: Uh, you are such a FREAK Avecual.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 24, 2011)

Yup! *Bounces off superbird's head and tries to eat Amp's tail* Nomnomnom


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 24, 2011)

: *shrieks* GET IT OFF!  GET IT OFF!  SOMEBODY, PLEASE!


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 24, 2011)

*looks at Avecual* *confun face* *starts making the plane*

Not Part Of Talking From Me: lololololo squirtle was supposed to post the whole thing but you guys narrated it and screwed with him


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 24, 2011)

OOC: How have we screwed with Squirtle?  We're just posting mindless In-character chit-chat while we wait for him to do something.  At least that's what I'm doing.

 : RK, PLEASE!!! *faints from hyperventilating and screaming*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 24, 2011)

: *laughs* Avecual, I'd prefer you didn't. It slows me down.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ampharos said:


> OOC: How have we screwed with Squirtle?  We're just posting mindless In-character chit-chat while we wait for him to do something.  At least that's what I'm doing.
> 
> : RK, PLEASE!!! *faints from hyperventilating and screaming*


OOC: Good point.

* finishes the plane*

*test runs*

*crashes in to tree*

FFFFFFUUUUUUU---


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 24, 2011)

*Picks up RK and jumps into the air* Whee! *Giggles* I can fly! *Lands on the ground* But only for small distances. Aww. *Looks at Amp* Are you okay. *Pokes Amp* Your not moving. *Pokes Amp again* Just a secominute. *Flies over to a tree and starts pelting amp with oran berries* Are you awake? *Stands over Amp with puppy dog eyes*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 24, 2011)

: Thank you for awakening me Avecual, getting pelted with Oran berries was right at the top of my to-do list -_-


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 24, 2011)

It was? Yay! Plane race! Whee! *Bounces back onto superbird's head.*


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 24, 2011)

: *grabs tons of supplies and throws them in a pile on the ground* Can someone else build this? All my skills goes to KILLING... Uh.. At the Debate team! Yeah! It has nothing to do with my desire for bloodlus-DONATION! Blood...Donation...

(Yay! Insane psychopath Froslass!)


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 24, 2011)

BlackTitress said:


> : *grabs tons of supplies and throws them in a pile on the ground* Can someone else build this? All my skills goes to KILLING... Uh.. At the Debate team! Yeah! It has nothing to do with my desire for bloodlus-DONATION! Blood...Donation...
> 
> (Yay! Insane psychopath Froslass!)


I could build this. How would you like it?


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 24, 2011)

: Wouldn't that be counter-productive? We are on different teams after all...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 24, 2011)

: Kay! Team Bidoof chose an average plane, while the Magikarps chose a light plane. *sends the parts*

a) Build!
b) Draw the plans.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 24, 2011)

*Jumps around and does a backflip* Let's VOTE! I like that word. Vote! Vote! I vote... *Ponders for a second* I vote for whatever superbird votes for!


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 25, 2011)

....this plane is rather small. *asks for a lot of scrap metal from squirt, gets it* I have... rather excellent smelting and constructing abilities. *uses Flamethrower from scrap iron and builds 6 iron planes with a magikarp logo*

...Well. Not bad.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 25, 2011)

: Okay, let's draw the plans... crap, I don't have arms. Okay, build it is. *uses Psychic to levitate a piece of scrap metal*


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 25, 2011)

OOC: Just so you know, I don't think that zorua can copy abilities. That's ditto, the transforming pokemon, whereas zorua is simply an illusion pokemon, so it just makes itself look like stuff.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 25, 2011)

READ ONLY TEAM MAGIKARPS




All I need to build is a Team Magikarp logo for Ave-

hmm...

*smelts Team Bidoof logo*

*puts it on Avec's plane*

*whisper plan to team*


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 25, 2011)

*Listens to plan and makes an evil face* MuahuahuaMUAHUAHUAMMUUAAHHUUAAHUUAA!!!! We shall do it! And it shall be fun and *Confused face* Waitwhatdidyousay?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 25, 2011)

: yeah yeah yeah thats good wait wait shut up i fucking love this song


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 25, 2011)

: Okay! Building time is over. Now they will face off! Whoever wins gets invincibility.

a) Go in guns blazing.
b) Dodge and then attack.

 & : *go into an explosion-proof chamber*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 25, 2011)

: *Prepares a Thunder to destroy the other team's plane* OK, I'm ready to go,


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 25, 2011)

*Sketches the Thunder and prepares to do the same while listening to Led Zeppelin


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 25, 2011)

*Pulls a ninja outfit out of hammerspace and gets in to it while preparing to use tailwind and hurricane* We shall FIGHT! *Points at the sky in a courage-inspiring manner* And than we shall have ICE CREAM! And they shall NOT stand against use. For we have COLD LACTOSE ON OUR SIDE! AND WE SHALL NOT GIVE IN, BECUASE *Pause, blink* Wait why won't we give in again? Ah, whatever. *Jumps on superbird's head.*


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 25, 2011)

Guys, get in your planes! *starts driving plane, does a barrel roll to avoid attacks, strongly shooting*


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 25, 2011)

: *causes Hail to rain down from sky and prepares a Blizzard to take out the others attempting to take out her plane* NO! WE MUST WIN!


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 25, 2011)

BlackTitress said:


> : *causes Hail to rain down from sky and prepares a Blizzard to take out the others attempting to take out her plane* NO! WE MUST WIN!


*Barrel roll* * Ejects out of plane, does a 360 curled in a ball (Flame wheel) and Fire Blasts Titress*

aww yeah

*lands back in and keeps piloting*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 25, 2011)

: *uses Agility to make it easier for all of us to dodge (mystery dungeon Agility, not game agility), uses Air Slash on the other team's planes*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 25, 2011)

: This is getting rough! Duggy, plant these land mines on the arena.
*planes zoom by*
: There! That should do it. *returns to Javi*
: Is the deed done?
: Indeed indeed it is.

OOC: Whichever team crashes first explodes.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 25, 2011)

WE ARE THE PEOPLE AND WE SHALL NOT GIVE IN! *Uses tailwind to move team magikarp towards her and hurricane on all of team bidoof* Hahahah! This is fun! *Bounces around on superbird's head*


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 25, 2011)

OOC: We're screwing them over with our combined attacks

: I installed fire blasting cannons in your planes. It should be easy to take any of them down

also OOC: Can we stop the interactivity now? If not now, might take a while


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 25, 2011)

We will don't worry. Stop chatting now, so I can get to the real deal.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 25, 2011)

OOC: Done. everyone shut up D:


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 25, 2011)

: OH SHI- *Hurricane hits hard on them* Mayday, mayday our cannons are busted! All available crew to right wing, repeat, all available crew to right wing!
  : *start repairing right wing*
: EAT THIS SHIT FUCKERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!! *unleashes Blizzard amidst the hail*
: EAT LEAD BITCHES!!
Team Magikarp: AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:whatwillwedowhatwillwedowhatwillwedo?!?!?!?!?!
: I'll tell you what not to do,not shoot the sexy mama in that other plane!
: But I thought you loved me! *slaps RK*
: Guys, break it up! We need to win! Say, where's Lavender?
: *is wielding a machine gun* TATATATATATATAT TAKE THAT DIRTY DOGS!!!!!!!!!!! TATATATATATATATA
: Oh dear. *Lavender' bullets hit* AAAAAAAAAAaaahhhh!
: Dirty two-timer! *smacks RK into Amp and Bro*
 : WHOA! *fall back and the Thunder hits their own plane*
*BOOM*

Team Bidoof wins! Magikarps, meet me by the campfire. Vote and choose the next contest!


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 25, 2011)

...Well.

That hurt.

dommit did you really have to kill all of us


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 25, 2011)

: *Dances in field of plane remains* BLOOD! GLORIOUS BLOOD! YESSSS!!!! *notices cameras pointed at her. *Oh... Uh.... I'm rehearsing for an...ACTING ROLE! Yes! Acting! I play the part of a deranged psychopath that is obsessed with blood! heheheh....


----------



## Superbird (Apr 25, 2011)

: *sigh*, dang it. I was _hoping_ that we could, like, not fight and actually win, but I guess that didn't quite happen.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 26, 2011)

*Lands on Superbird's head, buries her face in his... face... and starts crying.*

OOC: Avecual thought that she was in a relationship with RK? oO Weird.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 26, 2011)

: *hugs*


----------



## Glace (Apr 26, 2011)

: *hugs all* Sorry about the massive gun attack guys. It's just that when you hear someone say something like that... you wanna make the situation worse. :3 *pats backs of all* Now who would like a cookie? *glomps Superbird*


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 26, 2011)

*Looks up* Are they peanut butter butter scotch fish cookies? *Sees that they aren't. Looks back down and starts crying again. Also says why. Or possibly waah. It's hard to tell.*


----------



## Glace (Apr 26, 2011)

: NO GODMODD- I have every single type you silly little fool! EAT IT.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 26, 2011)

OOC: Cookies aren't godmodding.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 26, 2011)

*Looks up again and stops crying* Peanut butter butter scotch fish cookies? YUM! *Jumps over and starts eating everything, and gets carried away and starts chewing on lavender. Notices that she's chewing on lavender and stops. Jumps of and starts shuffling around akwardly.* Umm. Sorry.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 26, 2011)

: UGH!  I'm never talking to any of you again.  No hugs, thank you in advance Avecual.  *Mumbles something about how nothing was her fault at all, ever*


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 26, 2011)

*Makes puppy dog eyes at amp*


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 26, 2011)

: *sighs* Fine, do your worst, but make it quick *squeezes eyes shut*


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you! *Lightly hugs amp* I'm done. *Jumps back on to superbird's face. And glares at RK. And sniffles.*


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 26, 2011)

: *looks around* Wait... Where did my team go? I mean, they were in the competition... Where did they go?


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 26, 2011)

I killed them all I mean what 

Probably voting.

OOC: Mendatt you got PMed about the dayum relationship :V


----------



## Superbird (Apr 26, 2011)

: *shakes Avecual off face* I sure as heck am NOT leaving this place yet.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 26, 2011)

Superbird said:


> : *shakes Avecual off face* I sure as heck am NOT leaving this place yet.


Same here. I don't really know who would vote for you; you did nothing to harm our chances at all


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 26, 2011)

Superbird said:


> : *shakes Avecual off face* I sure as heck am NOT leaving this place yet.


: Plus, when you break a bird's wings and they try to fly, glorious blood rains from the sky... Not that I like that kind of thing...


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 26, 2011)

*Gets shaken off superbird's head*

OOC: I did? oO Oh yeah, I did. But I didn't say yes.


----------



## Sypl (Apr 27, 2011)

: HELLZ YEAH.


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 27, 2011)

: why are you saying hellz yeah, Lavender shot you.

With a machine gun.

OOC: I had no choice either


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 27, 2011)

Stop ran-chat (random chat). I will get to the elimination.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 27, 2011)

: Hohoho, second elimination! You should know the drill by now. Here I have a total of 6 marshiemallows. *eats one* Guess only 5 of you will stay. First one goes to... Bro!
: HA!!!
: Superbird, Amp and Lavender come claim your marshmallows!
  : *roast marshmallows*
: Avecual & RK. One of you is staying, the other going home.
: Wha?
: *praying*
: Here is your marshmallow... *dun dun dun dududun dun dun* Avecual!
: TAKE THAT YOU TWO-TIMING FUCKER! *bad-fingers RK*
: It was fun being with you, even though most of you are asstards. But that hot mama, WHOOO! This is for you, Titress! *stabs self and goes into the boat of losers* Farewell!
: BLOOD! I must give this to the blood god... Did I say that out loud? I was acting for a play! Yes, a bloody, bloody play...

Choose the next contest, guys!


----------



## RK-9 (Apr 27, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> : Hohoho, second elimination! You should know the drill by now. Here I have a total of 6 marshiemallows. *eats one* Guess only 5 of you will stay. First one goes to... Bro!
> : HA!!!
> : Superbird, Amp and Lavender come claim your marshmallows!
> : *roast marshmallows*
> ...


/some of you/
/depicting people
/no one knows who/

/slash/


----------



## Superbird (Apr 27, 2011)

: yay Avi is still here!


----------



## Glace (Apr 27, 2011)

: Why did RK paint himself red? Besides, his fur was already partially like that! People these days... So, Titress, can I be in that play it sounds awesome! And yay, Avi is still here! *glomps and gives favorite cookie*


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 27, 2011)

Glace said:


> : Why did RK paint himself red? Besides, his fur was already partially like that! People these days... So, Titress, can I be in that play it sounds awesome! And yay, Avi is still here! *glomps and gives favorite cookie*


: Hmm? Oh, yes of course! I need someone to play the role of victim... *sparkle in eyes*

 Anyways... As for challenges, how about a Test of Courage? You know, you go through a creepy place... Avoid ghouls...Hopefully run into a blade of some sorts... LOTS OF BLOOD*cough cough* Anyways, that sort of thing! Whichever team has the most members that haven't run away at the end wins!


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 28, 2011)

: How about a BEAUTY CONTEST? *flutters eyelashes*

OOC: I would love dodgeball, like on the show for the third challenge


----------



## Superbird (Apr 28, 2011)

: I like Titress's idea! I also like how Ghosts can't do anything to me! C=


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 28, 2011)

Yay! *Hugs everyone back and jumps on superbird's head. Again.* Hmm... Challenges... How about a CUTENESS contest! Like beauty, except cute!


----------



## Glace (Apr 28, 2011)

: There should be a challenge that's like a talent show of something! I can show off my baking skills! And then I'll poison everyone.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 28, 2011)

Ooh, I change my mind! I want to bake something! Yay! GRASS TYPE POWAH! *Hug's Lavender again*


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 28, 2011)

: It's a good thing Avecual hasn't hugged me, or else she would be frozen to the very soul...


----------



## Superbird (Apr 28, 2011)

: A regular Pokémon contest?


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 28, 2011)

Three words.
ANIME. STYLE. BATTLING. POKEMON CONTEST.


----------



## Glace (Apr 28, 2011)

: Guys... there's a bomb buried in the sand here... It has one minute left, so it's probably a timer for someone's meal. Sucks they accidentally misplaced it on top of TNT. =\


----------



## Superbird (Apr 28, 2011)

: *picks up bomb carefully and tosses it to Avicual, along with the Dynamite* ...Why was that there?


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 28, 2011)

Bomb! Yay! *Catches the bomb* Okay... Trajectory... Square root of seven hundred and sixty three point five divided by pi... Launch! *Throws the bomb into the lake. It explodes in a shower of water that looks like a rayquaza.*

OOC: Ninja'd.


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 28, 2011)

: OOOOooooh, I LO-OVE Baking.  Fwee!!!


----------



## Glace (Apr 28, 2011)

: Let's go to the mess ahll then! *goes inside* Step aside, you foolish Machamp. Let Mama Cherrim handle this. *cuts a bunch of fruits & veggies and makes an amazing dish along with Torchic breast* ...Torchic breast anyone? Oh, and Titress, sorry. There's a little blood on your plate *coughs*


----------



## Sypl (Apr 28, 2011)

: BLUE ICE CREAM SUNDAE TIME.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 28, 2011)

*Sit's on Ruxaoz's head and eat's blue ice cream* So you like blue ice cream two?


----------



## Superbird (Apr 28, 2011)

: *puts on red food coloring* What? I like purple ice cream more than blue ice cream!


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 28, 2011)

: *looks at plate with eye twitching* Oh, that's quite all right.. *noms Lavendar's dish*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 28, 2011)

:  So the baking contest? Okay! I will order the ingredients.*phones the bakery* Yes, is this Bakey Bake? Yes, two metric tons of flour, wheat, frosting...


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 28, 2011)

*Stands on a tall rock* So what are we making, team?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 28, 2011)

OOC: PM me what your team will make.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 28, 2011)

We should make a cake! With blue icing! An _ice cream _cake with blue icing! Wait, a _blue ice cream ice cream cave with blue icing!_


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 28, 2011)

Mendatt said:


> We should make a cake! With blue icing! An _ice cream _cake with blue icing! Wait, a _blue ice cream ice cream cave with blue icing!_


 : *gasp* I _love_ cake.  It makes me so fat though...  Anyway, I'd gladly mould the ice cream in to an absolutely beautiful shape.  A Magikarp possibly?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 28, 2011)

OOC: Please, consult with your teams through PMs. Then PM me the choice.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah! *Jumps up and down excitedly* Or a genesect! Howabout a genesect! Or ARCEUS! Or REGIGIGAS!


----------



## Glace (Apr 29, 2011)

: No! We should have a buffet with a desert menu! That way, we can have everything possible! Like Magikarp and Feebas Sushi, Fried Torchic and Pidgey, maybe some Deerling, and some Tropius bananas. Oh, and Grotle berries too! Then we can have the ice cream cake with blue icing as well! And Titress, you'll be in charge of removing the blood from other Pokemon, okay? Let's goooooo!


----------



## Superbird (Apr 29, 2011)

: Jeez, Lavender! Haven't you ever tried Magikarp? It's, like, the grossest thing ever! Feebas, on the other hand, are absolutely delectable, if you can find them. I'll help with catching them, by the way. And your other ideas are amazing!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 29, 2011)

: Guys we shouldn't eat our fellow brothers pokemon why don't we eat Tofu instead-


----------



## Glace (Apr 29, 2011)

: NO! WE SHALL BE CANNIBALS. Ahem. Yes, I have tried Magikarp, Superbird. It is quite delectable if you remove the ResPoke form the fat and the liver. Then it's delicious. *gets fishing rods* Let's go catch some Feebas then! Everyone else, find the things I said! Let's gooooo!


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 29, 2011)

*Jumps on superbird's head* I have a friend that's a feebas. Well, he was, I think, because you can't be born a milotic, but he's a milotic now. Just don't eat him, okay? Anyways, so we have an appetizer of Feebas sushi, a salad of grotle berries and tropius fruit and deerling leaves? And a main course of Torchic and Pidgey, with the rest of the deerling, two, and a dessert of a blue vanillite cake. Sound good?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 29, 2011)

:*picks up various berries*

noooooe Torchics are near extinct leave them aloneeee


----------



## Glace (Apr 29, 2011)

: Sounds amazing! The river should be that-a way! *points towards forest* Let's gooooo!!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 29, 2011)

:*Picks up cherubis and attempt to eat them before realizing they are living*

-!!!!!


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 29, 2011)

*Points at her palm in the manner people do when planning* So me and Superbird can get the vanillite and the torchic, since you probably can't find them on the island. *Jumps into the air and starts floating*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 29, 2011)

[sprite]party]swellow[/sprite]: *flies off to get some Vanillite and Feebas*


----------



## Glace (Apr 29, 2011)

: Oh little Deerling.. *chuckles and stalks* 
 : Stranger Danger!
 : *stabs repeatedly* YO TIT.. TRESS!! Come clean up this blood, alright? *grabs Deerling by leg and begins dragging back to camp*


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 29, 2011)

*Is somehow wearing a robin hoot hat and holding a bow. Lands on the ground at cold storage* Muahuahua... Fear me, vanillite!
*Stares*
*Stares*
*Stares*
*Stares again*
*Sighs and shoots them, rounds up the corpses* Back to superbird, I guess. *Flies back to superbird*


----------



## BlackTitress (Apr 29, 2011)

: *dances around the blood of dead Pokemon* This... Is... THE BEST DAY EVAR! *dances some more until she suddenly stops* Okay, now that that is over with, time to get to our own recipe. *phases while the creepy voice echoes through the air* IN SECRECY!!!


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 29, 2011)

Nom... *Envisions the cake in her head* Oh, fish! I forgot the straw! *Goes back to the cold storage* Vanilluxe! I challenge you to a challenge!
*Stares*
*Sighs and shoots.*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 29, 2011)

: *has found way into Mt. Cornet and is sitting on a rock just picking Feebas out of that one tile of water and tossing them behind himself* Do you think this is enou—Oh, there's another one!~


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 29, 2011)

*Floats into the cave, dragging a sack of vanillite and a single vanilluxe* Superbird! Do you have enough feebas?


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 29, 2011)

: *stealthily sneaking around the kitchen* OK, um, we need some knives, and forks, and... access to that oven *crawls over, pulls plug on oven, and lifts up* Urkh, HEAVY!!!  *begins unbalanced walk out of the kitchen*


----------



## Glace (Apr 29, 2011)

: *drags Deerling in a sack* Alright... Oh, look!
 : ... And there were no survivors.
 : DANG! Sucks for them.
 : BANZAI! *quickly picks Tropius fruit and Grotle berries then runs off with an evil chuckle*
 : ... And so a Pachirisu stole this Sawk's belt one time...


----------



## Superbird (Apr 29, 2011)

: *drives up in a large tractor-trailer filled the brim with Feebas* Avicual, doesn't this _look_ like enough to you? Arceus, once you find them they're so freaking common...Anyway, that looks like plenty of Vannilish and Vanillite. And good idea with the Vanilluxe!


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 30, 2011)

*Counts feebas* That should be enough for about six thousand and twenty nine pounds of sushi. I'm going to need to get more rice. And seaweed. *Facepalms* I guess we're eating sushi. For years. Hurray.


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

: *descends from the heavens* Hey Superbird and Avii!! I... don't know how I got here. But let's gooooo!! *ascends into heavens with other two and descends from heavens once more onto camp right where Amp has pulled out the cooking equipment* Alright, let us cook!


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm going to go start on the cake.

Time passes...

*Comes out with a huge, beautiful layered cake with Vanillite ice cream decorating it and a straw sticking out of the third layer* Done!


----------



## Eta Carinae (Apr 30, 2011)

: *sees Lavender, Avecual, and Superbird descend from heavens* Whoa, has the chef been lacing my food with meth or am I actually seeing this?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 30, 2011)

OOC: It's just one dish. Choose one and PM to me.


----------



## Mendatt (Apr 30, 2011)

OOC: But. But. We were having so much fun! And they didn't do that in the actual series.


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

OOC: I agree. You should've specified that before we started all this stuff. I say we turn in the dishes we've planned to.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 30, 2011)

OOC: How about this: We turn in all of 'em, then you use whichever one's the best for the grading! After all, you always like free food, right?

: Oh, I forgot! *starts rapidly rolling a lot of sushi* Anyone mind if I eat one of these Feebas? I'm _famished_!


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

: *gives Superbird dead Ekans* Eat that. We can't eat our main dish. Anyways, I finished the fruit salad! and I baked the Deerling to perfection!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 30, 2011)

What kind of bloody party is that game turning into-


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 30, 2011)

OOC: Gah okay. I will RNG and the one that lands is the one I will judge,


----------



## Ether's Bane (May 1, 2011)

: *hands in a pile of rags and old clothing*

...

What? I'm a moth! What did you honestly expect?!


----------



## Mendatt (May 1, 2011)

*Looks up at the pile of feebas. Dodges a landslide* Time to get started on the sushi...


----------



## Superbird (May 1, 2011)

: *brings in at least eleven plates of sushi* Waaaaay ahead of you, Avi. *eats a Feebas from the pile* Here we have Feebas Sushi. And here magikarp sushi. And remoraid sushi and octillery sushi—that's a delicacy in Côte D'ivoire—and finneon sushi and...uh...goldeen sushi and chinchou sushi and carvannah sushi *dodges a Sharpedo that jumps out of the water angrily* and Barboach sushi and quilfish sushi, and finally, Basculin Sushi! And Feebas Sushi with a couple of interesting spices.


----------



## Mendatt (May 1, 2011)

Looks like we're set to go than, since we were responsible for the sushi and the cake. *Thinks for a second* ARGH! I need to go get the torchic! Fast movement powers activate! *Disappears*

*Reappears in a torchic farm in a cowboy outfit* Hands in the air, friends!

*Stares*

*Sighs and shoots and disappears*

*Reappears with a sack of torchic* Here you go, lavender. *Shoves into her arms, disappears and reappears on superbird's head* Done!


----------



## Superbird (May 1, 2011)

: WH——

Oh no. You didn't. You couldn't have. NO! 

*struggles to keep anger under control* In the future, please...do...not...kill...torchics...*cries*


----------



## Mendatt (May 1, 2011)

I'm sorry! I didn't know!*Hug's superbird*I won't do it again!


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 1, 2011)

: Calm down Superbird, its just a stupid little bird *Uses Thunder to knock Pidgey out of air and cook* Mmmmm... *Begins to eat* Tastes like Blaziken!


----------



## Superbird (May 1, 2011)

: ...you're just being mean now. You know what, I'm gonna go leave for a few minutes. *flies off*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 1, 2011)

*Eats a cucumber*

you mean *munch* pokémon *much* killers!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 1, 2011)

OOC: Stop ran-chatting. I will get to the contest.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 6, 2011)

: *appears with a mustache* Bonjour! I em Javi, your host! Today, you will make dishez for me and the judges! Which are Cook, Sprites the former host, and me!!!!!!! Whoever wins gets an all expenze paid gourmet dinner.

: Great to be here, Javi.

: I'm just here for the food.

*montage of the teams making food*

:Zo, Team Bidoof, you are first! I zee you made a buffet, but we only judge one desh. I chooze the Pidgey. * tastes* Very good. 8.

:I  cook better than this. 0.

random camper: Asshole.

: Mmm... Good spices, flavor, texture... *tastes more* WHAT IS THIS?!?!?! PIDGEY FEATHERS?!!??! I THOUGHT YOU SKINNED THIS!!!!!! HAVE A 5!

Team Bidoof: 13/30

: Team magikarp! Your cake looks good... *tastes* HOLY CRAP! 10!

: I cook better than this. 0.

random camper: Asshole.

: Divine! 10!

Team Magikarp: 20/30

Team Bidoof is in danger! Vote somebody off!

OOC: When do you want to start the single-player phase?


----------



## Mendatt (May 6, 2011)

... It wasn't team Bidoof's cake.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 6, 2011)

WHY DO I CONFUSE MYSELF ARGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH. I will change it now.


----------



## Mendatt (May 6, 2011)

*Does a really bad dance*Oh yeah! I madeacake! Oh yeah! And now! We have! A bunchofsushi! That we! Will eat! Tiltheendofdays! Because! There's so! Dang much!


----------



## Superbird (May 6, 2011)

: *looks at almost-empty wallet* Boy, am I glad my best friends are Meowth and Kecleon.

..Wait, sushi? *begins to nom very fastly*


----------



## Eta Carinae (May 6, 2011)

: Fwee!  Now excuse me while I go and enjoy my sushi IN PEACE!!! *sends dirty look at Avecual*


----------



## Superbird (May 6, 2011)

: Don't worry, I'll take care of her.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (May 7, 2011)

Am I in team Magikarp? I cant remember.

Oh, whatever.

*eats*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 17, 2011)

Ack, mega-bump. We need another voting session, it's tied between Titress and Sugarcane. PM the votes.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 8, 2011)

Yet another mega bump. Mewtini/Sugarcane is eliminated due to votes. so, next contest! Choose!


----------



## Mendatt (Jun 8, 2011)

... This is... Kind of extremely dead. Is a bump really needed?


----------

